# Thinking about "mainline" growing, and got some questions.



## LokoTrashman (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I am searching the webs for info on how to do my 2nd grow.
At first I was thinking about doing LST and tying/bendind my girls to one side, to get light even on budsites and thus make buds grow towards the light, but then I saw mainline growing and thought, 'man that looks amazing' .
So I am now asking myself the following:

How long does it take to setup a hub with 8 mains (to produce 8 sweet thick colas) ?? if i were to use 300W CFL light power (4 bulbs of each 75W) and standard veg nutes, soil growing.

Would you recommend CFL for mainline growing ? if not what else.

I know the strain is important in all this, and even tho I dont know what strain I have (bag seed), I can say its indica dominant if not pure indica.

I got first grow down yesterday, and without knowing how good is my bud, or how much I got due to drying process, I suposse its not gonna be much, probably 4 - 5g , ... but hey thats learning


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 9, 2014)

If you were to place your CFL's where the tops would get max exposure then I don't see why vegging them under CFL's wouldn't work.
As far as how long it would take that's all depending on genetics. Even narrowed down to indica/sativa some grow a bit more vigorous than others. The same thing with responding to topping etc. What I WOULD suggest is letting it veg for another 2 weeks after you reach your desired cola #. Not 2 weeks after the date you do your last topping but 2 weeks after they respond and actually start pushing out new growth. Like when the leaves are spreading out and it's pushing out another node on top.


----------



## Glaucoma (Jul 10, 2014)

I used to use a screen, but now I go for 8 tops. Takes me about 8 weeks of vegging under HID lighting. I don't really follow a calendar, I go according to size.

Some strains are super easy to do this with. White Widow comes to mind.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 10, 2014)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> If you were to place your CFL's where the tops would get max exposure then I don't see why vegging them under CFL's wouldn't work.
> As far as how long it would take that's all depending on genetics. Even narrowed down to indica/sativa some grow a bit more vigorous than others. The same thing with responding to topping etc. What I WOULD suggest is letting it veg for another 2 weeks after you reach your desired cola #. Not 2 weeks after the date you do your last topping but 2 weeks after they respond and actually start pushing out new growth. Like when the leaves are spreading out and it's pushing out another node on top.


Will remember this, thnx for the tip 


Glaucoma said:


> I used to use a screen, but now I go for 8 tops. Takes me about 8 weeks of vegging under HID lighting. I don't really follow a calendar, I go according to size.
> 
> Some strains are super easy to do this with. White Widow comes to mind.


So under what power HID are you doing this ? how much in grams you get from 8 colas ?
If I would have some white widow I would be a happy grower haha.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 10, 2014)

another question that comes to mind,
If you do the topping all in vegging will this reduce the odd of getting a hermie ?
is it possible for a plant to become hermie from vegging stage ? or is that determined only in flowering ?
my plants are a bit sensitive to light leaks (had a couple of hermies so far), but i dunno how sensitive they are to topping.


----------



## Glaucoma (Jul 10, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> another question that comes to mind,
> If you do the topping all in vegging will this reduce the odd of getting a hermie ?
> is it possible for a plant to become hermie from vegging stage ? or is that determined only in flowering ?
> my plants are a bit sensitive to light leaks (had a couple of hermies so far), but i dunno how sensitive they are to topping.


I suppose a traumatic veg life could lead to a hermie, but I can't say that it does for sure. As long as the plant has time to recover before you do the 12/12 flip, I think you'd be ok.

As for the lights I use, I veg with a dimmable 400W and flower under a KW in the winter. Summer time flowering gets the same 400 I veg with (well, but with an HPS bulb in it). Yeilds are obviously better with the KW, but heat issues are a bitch for me to deal with where I am. Comparing that to grows without mainlinging.. its all about the same as long as you do it right, just better quality buds with less 'popcorn'. mainlining just makes the plant grow out and flower much more evenly. It won't like, double your yield or nothin. It's just a great way to manage the canopy.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 10, 2014)

when you flower try13 off and 10 on that might lessen the chance of a hermaphrodite. it takes about twelve hours for the plant to build up enough hormone to force a flower by having more dark you will build up more hormones faster. chances are with no play time in your lights such as 12 on 12off somewhere along the line your either not quite getting the proper 12 off time or its bad genetics. a hermaphrodite plant can pass those genetics down to the offspring. (bag seed) not saying they are all junk I had some bomb come out of bag seed but you have to think how did those seeds get there in the first place.Pollinated by a male or pollinated by a hermaphrodite?


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 11, 2014)

Glaucoma said:


> I suppose a traumatic veg life could lead to a hermie, but I can't say that it does for sure. As long as the plant has time to recover before you do the 12/12 flip, I think you'd be ok.
> 
> Comparing that to grows without mainlinging.. its all about the same as long as you do it right, just better quality buds with less 'popcorn'. mainlining just makes the plant grow out and flower much more evenly. It won't like, double your yield or nothin. It's just a great way to manage the canopy.


I see, so after all the topping to avoid hermies I should spend more in veg, makes sense, anyway thats fine, that also helps for getting fater colas right ? 



Dr.Pecker said:


> when you flower try13 off and 10 on that might lessen the chance of a hermaphrodite. it takes about twelve hours for the plant to build up enough hormone to force a flower by having more dark you will build up more hormones faster. chances are with no play time in your lights such as 12 on 12off somewhere along the line your either not quite getting the proper 12 off time or its bad genetics. a hermaphrodite plant can pass those genetics down to the offspring. (bag seed) not saying they are all junk I had some bomb come out of bag seed but you have to think how did those seeds get there in the first place.Pollinated by a male or pollinated by a hermaphrodite?


I did flower for the most part in my first grow under 13/11 and I got a nice dank female that is now in drying, but now I have a girl still needing to go couple more weeks of flowering that started growing a few nanners (due to some light interruptions, the power went off a bit in the last few days), thats why I dont think my seeds are polinated by hermies or at least not all of them.
I hand plucked a couple of nanners today of the plant and the smell on my fingers was great, unlike my first hermie which smelled like nothing and did nothing when smoked.


----------



## tommybomb (Jul 11, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> another question that comes to mind,
> If you do the topping all in vegging will this reduce the odd of getting a hermie ?
> is it possible for a plant to become hermie from vegging stage ? or is that determined only in flowering ?
> my plants are a bit sensitive to light leaks (had a couple of hermies so far), but i dunno how sensitive they are to topping.


Your probably getting the hermies because of the bag seed your using, imo...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 11, 2014)

I meant to say 13 off and 11 on sorry. if you have nanners then it has the hermie gene. are you missing your flower window? sometimes if you wait too long they will push nanners.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 12, 2014)

Like I said before, some plants show no nanners and some do, its possible the seeds were polinaded by both male and hermie polen, which makes it a lottery growing. And I dont think I pushed them to far in flowering as to develop nanners.
So I am plucking any nanners as soon as I see them hoping it will not spoil the flower and still get me high. what do you know about this ? of course some plants grow so many nanners its impossible to get them all.
Also I was thinking that maybe vegging outdoors would help speed up the process of creating the hub and X number of main colas for mainlining, and after force the flowering indoors.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 12, 2014)

pinched on every branch / side shoot
fim'd on every top / bud site
heavy LST
defoliated in veg
mainlined
was root bound for roughly 2 months in a 3 gal and around a month in a 1 gal before that
vegg'd for 2 long autoflower cycles so roughly 7 months on 24/0
flowered with 0 signs of male parts


i would say if youre having hermie problems then its genetic or you must be stressing the hell out of them
or both
i think its mostly stress in flower that does it like light leaks and what nots
inconsistent dark cycles


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 12, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Hey guys, I am searching the webs for info on how to do my 2nd grow.
> At first I was thinking about doing LST and tying/bendind my girls to one side, to get light even on budsites and thus make buds grow towards the light, but then I saw mainline growing and thought, 'man that looks amazing' .
> So I am now asking myself the following:
> 
> ...


 If your on your second grow just grow the plants normal...and learn from them....mainling is an advanced growing technech...not for a newbie .....and buy proper genetics..and stay away from bagseed....good seeds are not exspensive to purchase....learning to grow from bagseed is a no ..no..when your new to growing the best yeilds you will get is by leaving the plant grow normally...learn to walk before you can run...hope this helps


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 12, 2014)

scarecrow77 said:


> If your on your second grow just grow the plants normal...and learn from them....mainling is an advanced growing technech...not for a newbie .....and buy proper genetics..and stay away from bagseed....good seeds are not exspensive to purchase....learning to grow from bagseed is a no ..no..when your new to growing the best yeilds you will get is by leaving the plant grow normally...learn to walk before you can run...hope this helps


Its possible that mainlining is maybe to much for a noob as me, but topping the plants just once I can handle, this way I grow 3 plants = 6 main colas, instead of 1 plant mainlined for 8 colas. 
I gotta get a leak proof grow cabinet or something, Im sure that it will reduce hermies to a minimum.
As soon as I set up a good grow cabinet I will start experimenting to see whether LST, or HST is the better choice for my seeds.


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 12, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Its possible that mainlining is maybe to much for a noob as me, but topping the plants just once I can handle, this way I grow 3 plants = 6 main colas, instead of 1 plant mainlined for 8 colas.
> I gotta get a leak proof grow cabinet or something, Im sure that it will reduce hermies to a minimum.
> As soon as I set up a good grow cabinet I will start experimenting to see whether LST, or HST is the better choice for my seeds.


 Heat stress and light leaks are the 2 things that cause hermies..and of course bad genetics.. I was told to much nitrogen will also cause them...just my thought


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 12, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Like I said before, some plants show no nanners and some do, its possible the seeds were polinaded by both male and hermie polen, which makes it a lottery growing. And I dont think I pushed them to far in flowering as to develop nanners.
> So I am plucking any nanners as soon as I see them hoping it will not spoil the flower and still get me high. what do you know about this ? of course some plants grow so many nanners its impossible to get them all.
> Also I was thinking that maybe vegging outdoors would help speed up the process of creating the hub and X number of main colas for mainlining, and after force the flowering indoors.
> Any thoughts ?


like scare crow said heat can cause this also. i think if the plant gets seeded it will stop growing in potency and focus on making seeds no reason to chop early let the seeds mature and you will have your own seed stock. bag seeds aren't all bad


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 12, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> like scare crow said heat can cause this also. i think if the plant gets seeded it will stop growing in potency and focus on making seeds no reason to chop early let the seeds mature and you will have your own seed stock. bag seeds aren't all bad


Im getting all kinds of good info here, hehe all good to know 
Its not that I dont want any more seeds but I already have like 60 more bag seeds that I need to use and I will for sure experiment some.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 12, 2014)

when you pop a seed you never know what you will get. you could get a crazy phenotype that others will drool over one time i got some big fat bag seeds and some had buds on the leafs and some had tones of resin covering them even in veg and the shit was pure fire.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 12, 2014)

Mainlining is like supercropping, LST, and topping they serve many purposes but the production of Auxins is what all of them have in common. Auxins tell a mainlined plant to push growth towards new shoots. This is the worst example of it unless you bend the branch so it points downward. I use both HST to get cuttings and top, and Lst to shape and such. I leave a week in between any major stressors.


----------



## 4Life2style0 (Jul 12, 2014)

Glaucoma said:


> I suppose a traumatic veg life could lead to a hermie, but I can't say that it does for sure. As long as the plant has time to recover before you do the 12/12 flip, I think you'd be ok.
> 
> As for the lights I use, I veg with a dimmable 400W and flower under a KW in the winter. Summer time flowering gets the same 400 I veg with (well, but with an HPS bulb in it). Yeilds are obviously better with the KW, but heat issues are a bitch for me to deal with where I am. Comparing that to grows without mainlinging.. its all about the same as long as you do it right, just better quality buds with less 'popcorn'. mainlining just makes the plant grow out and flower much more evenly. It won't like, double your yield or nothin. It's just a great way to manage the canopy.





Glaucoma said:


> I suppose a traumatic veg life could lead to a hermie, but I can't say that it does for sure. As long as the plant has time to recover before you do the 12/12 flip, I think you'd be ok.
> 
> As for the lights I use, I veg with a dimmable 400W and flower under a KW in the winter. Summer time flowering gets the same 400 I veg with (well, but with an HPS bulb in it). Yeilds are obviously better with the KW, but heat issues are a bitch for me to deal with where I am. Comparing that to grows without mainlinging.. its all about the same as long as you do it right, just better quality buds with less 'popcorn'. mainlining just makes the plant grow out and flower much more evenly. It won't like, double your yield or nothin. It's just a great way to manage the canopy.


So a plant that is main lined does not produce anymore flowers to a plant that has not been main lined?


----------



## Glaucoma (Jul 12, 2014)

4Life2style0 said:


> So a plant that is main lined does not produce anymore flowers to a plant that has not been main lined?


I've never done a side by side but IMO, all other things equal.. no. You just get less popcorn and a super sexy, even canopy.

Better buds overall? yes.
More yield? possibly, but I really don't think so. It seems to me the weight is just more distributed between your colas. You have to take into account that mainlined plants are generally vegged longer than those that are not.. so.. Like I said, all other things being equal, I don't think so.


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 13, 2014)

The


4Life2style0 said:


> So a plant that is main lined does not produce anymore flowers to a plant that has not been main lined?[/QUOTE
> The reason behind main lining is to have equal size colas ..wether it be 2..4..8..or 16 tops ..if you mainline your plants properly all the branches should be the same thickness...all receiving the same amount of nutrients to the tops...you should.nt be getting any popcorn buds when you mainline just thick fat colas..happy growing..


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 13, 2014)

Yep, getting no popcorn buds and thick even colas its what im after. and supposing I would need to veg more would that increase overall final yield ? compared to a short 4 week veg on a plant topped just once.


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 13, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Yep, getting no popcorn buds and thick even colas its what im after. and supposing I would need to veg more would that increase overall final yield ? compared to a short 4 week veg on a plant topped just once.


 Yes..the longer you veg the bigger your yeild will be...but U must have the correct size pot if U want to veg longer...example...i start my seeds in 4" pots for 2 weeks and transplant to 11 litre ..veg another 2 weeks And then put in flower...any longer veg time id need bigger pots...or I get rootbound plants...


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 13, 2014)

yeah, i gotta do some research in pot size, im going maybe for a 4 cola plant to test my skills


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bigger the roots ..bigger the fruits.2 and 3 gallon pots are more than enough for indoor growing..i grow 9 in 11 litre pots under 600 watt...now if I was growing 4 plants ..5 gallon would be good..example..i try and use 20 gallons of soil under each 600watt..so what ever the number of plants im going to run..whether it be 4...9..12 plants ..4 plants will be 4 5gallon pots...9 2gallon pots...ect..


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 13, 2014)

scarecrow77 said:


> Bigger the roots ..bigger the fruits.2 and 3 gallon pots are more than enough for indoor growing..i grow 9 in 11 litre pots under 600 watt...now if I was growing 4 plants ..5 gallon would be good..example..i try and use 20 gallons of soil under each 600watt..so what ever the number of plants im going to run..whether it be 4...9..12 plants ..4 plants will be 4 5gallon pots...9 2gallon pots...ect..


so if I were to grow under 300watt 10 gallons of soil would be about right.


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 13, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> so if I were to grow under 300watt 10 gallons of soil would be about right.


 If your using hps ..yes..with cfls ..no..what lights are U using and what's the space U have.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 13, 2014)

scarecrow77 said:


> If your using hps ..yes..with cfls ..no..what lights are U using and what's the space U have.


the space is to be decided,I dont have anything setup so far, I am just trying to plan ahead. But its not going to be anything massive.
I will probably use 4 CFLs at 75W each for 300W total, ofc i will use 2700k and 6400k spectrums. CFLs mostly cuz I have a low budget on this.
I know CFLs dont have the light penetration power of HPS, so Im not quite sure of how much soil I will need, and thats why I would like mainlining my plant to get the most out of my lights, rather than creating a bush with LST and light not getting good penetration.


----------



## scarecrow77 (Jul 13, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> the space is to be decided,I dont have anything setup so far, I am just trying to plan ahead. But its not going to be anything massive.
> I will probably use 4 CFLs at 75W each for 300W total, ofc i will use 2700k and 6400k spectrums. CFLs mostly cuz I have a low budget on this.
> I know CFLs dont have the light penetration power of HPS, so Im not quite sure of how much soil I will need, and thats why I would like mainlining my plant to get the most out of my lights, rather than creating a bush with LST and light not getting good penetration.


cfls are good for vegging ...usless for flower...u should buy a 250 watt hps....u could put 4 11 liter pots under it with good results......my 600 watt hps and all the trimmings around it cost me about 25-30 euros a week to run..that's not bad for what im pulling off it.....I started my first and second grow with cfls....quickly changed to hps .....cfls are not for flowering plants anyways...there only for supplementing light in areas were u need it..hope this helps


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sure does  I have some time to think through all the options and go with the best one for my situation.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 13, 2014)

I started doing medical grows outside and I have to tell you nothing is cheaper and I can grow my years supply in one shot no power needed. plants are always bigger and healthier .I still do the indoor for the winter but I cut my power bill in half easy.check out fluorescent tube lights some of them can be daisy chained together.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 14, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I started doing medical grows outside and I have to tell you nothing is cheaper and I can grow my years supply in one shot no power needed. plants are always bigger and healthier .I still do the indoor for the winter but I cut my power bill in half easy.check out fluorescent tube lights some of them can be daisy chained together.


Yeah man, for sure no lights can beat the sun for power and spectrum, the only bad thing for me is that the sun/night goes 12/12 in mid sptember + 3 months it takes to fully flower that makes my harvest somewhere in late november which is when winter comes and temps go really low and it even snows some times, which is no good and then theres pests that I would hate to see on my girls 
I could however grow in pots and flower them whenever I feel like by putting them inside in a dark room for the 12h they need to bloom.
I saw many people veg inside and flower outdoors, whats the advantage in doing so ?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 14, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Yeah man, for sure no lights can beat the sun for power and spectrum, the only bad thing for me is that the sun/night goes 12/12 in mid sptember + 3 months it takes to fully flower that makes my harvest somewhere in late november which is when winter comes and temps go really low and it even snows some times, which is no good and then theres pests that I would hate to see on my girls
> I could however grow in pots and flower them whenever I feel like by putting them inside in a dark room for the 12h they need to bloom.
> I saw many people veg inside and flower outdoors, whats the advantage in doing so ?


the advantage of starting inside is to have a giant plat by fall. you can start flowering inside then take them out side in the fall to finish you just have to time it right.moving them from outside to inside never seems to work out for me. I did two g13s like that started budding inside and finished outside last year and both were dank I gave some cuts to a friend and he did about 20 outside none of his finished in time but they were huge over ten foot tall some were 12ft.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not that hard to do honestly. Even for a beginner. Just google nugbuckets mainlining and there's a step by step tutorial *with *pictures.
If you can 
A - use a pair of scissors
B - manage to not chop the secondary branches in the process
Then you can mainline.
The tutorial takes you from start to finish. It's really no more "advanced" than any other sort of training or topping. You're just doing it multiple times and shaping/sculpting your plant.
The even canopy is awesome.
So find the tutorial. Go pick up a pair of scissors, string and garden ties.
Then hop to it.
Don't let the word "advanced" fool you and scare you away.
After you make your first cut and bend the first 2 branches down. Then you make the second cut just as instructed. You can stop there and flower or keep on going with it. 
Bam. You just repeat that and it doubles your tops every time you do.
It's not hard.
You'll kick yourself in the ass for taking baby steps a few grows down the road.
The guy who got me into growing would say the same thing about loads of stuff. With the way he talked MJ plants were fickle/complex to even get started. And for the love of god anything on the planet would cause them to hermie/and or die.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 15, 2014)

I saw the tutorial by nugbuckets and it make me drool haha, I understand the main thought process behind mainlining.
The way Im thinking is, if I veg outdoors it will for sure make the process a lot faster, and my plants would be sturdy for sure. Then when Im happy with the plant size I would force flowering, by keeping them 12h under the sun and then 12h put them in a dark room. And repeat this process every day.
I if could afford good lights I would for sure do indoors al the way, I have to operate on a low budget tho.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 15, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> I understand the main thought process behind mainlining.


That's all you need to understand then. After that it just takes doing it.


LokoTrashman said:


> Then when Im happy with the plant size I would force flowering, by keeping them 12h under the sun and then 12h put them in a dark room. And repeat this process every day.


Or snag a 50 - 75 gallon trash barrel. Spray paint it black. Then just toss it over it in the evening =D Dollar store yo.


LokoTrashman said:


> I
> I if could afford good lights I would for sure do indoors al the way, I have to operate on a low budget tho.


I built a small veg box out of a plastic laundry hamper. Lined the inside by using Elmers glue to glue a mylar emergency blanket to the walls. And cut holes in the top to slide down 2 crap 10$ growight sticks from Walmart for shits and giggles.
Just stashed it in a dark closet. Vegged and messed around with 2 plants in 2 liter bottle pots for about 5 weeks.
It was a strait up poormans growlbox. It was semi inspired by Trailer Park Boys.
I think the light tubes were 32 watts each.
Just in a small place so there was lots of reflection going on.
Worked fine for vegging itty bitty plants


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 15, 2014)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Or snag a 50 - 75 gallon trash barrel. Spray paint it black. Then just toss it over it in the evening =D Dollar store yo.
> 
> I built a small veg box out of a plastic laundry hamper. Lined the inside by using Elmers glue to glue a mylar emergency blanket to the walls. And cut holes in the top to slide down 2 crap 10$ growight sticks from Walmart for shits and giggles.
> Just stashed it in a dark closet. Vegged and messed around with 2 plants in 2 liter bottle pots for about 5 weeks.
> ...


Very good point with the big trash barrel, that would save the plants stress of being moved around everyday. I definitely have to take a trip to the stores and get some soil , pots, nutes and a big ass barrel


----------



## wood780 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mainlining isnt hard . Dont be scared off by people telling u noobs cant do it. My 2nd grow I got 8ox from mainlined plant . I did 8 heads .its not hard and I got a noticably bigger yeild


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 16, 2014)

wood780 said:


> Mainlining isnt hard . Dont be scared off by people telling u noobs cant do it. My 2nd grow I got 8ox from mainlined plant . I did 8 heads .its not hard and I got a noticably bigger yeild


really nice hub you got there man  I cant wait to start my 2nd grow and grow me an 8 headed dragon haha.


----------



## wood780 (Jul 16, 2014)

It sure is fun if u can afford the extra veg time and it really pays off im in no rush for my turn around so it works for me


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 17, 2014)

wood780 said:


> It sure is fun if u can afford the extra veg time and it really pays off im in no rush for my turn around so it works for me


How long dit it take you to get your 8 head plant to the point of switching to 12/12 ? I'm thinking 1 and half month or 2 months from sprouting ?


----------



## wood780 (Jul 17, 2014)

That sounds about right . I switched back and forth to sex em though cause I was using reg seeds that time


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 17, 2014)

Cool  now I just have to find a light proof cover for when I want to force flower, I dont wanna wait for nature to go 12/12 it would take me too long.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 18, 2014)

LokoTrashman said:


> Cool  now I just have to find a light proof cover for when I want to force flower, I dont wanna wait for nature to go 12/12 it would take me too long.


Go get a cheap 50-75 gallon trash barrel. Put a few coats of black spray paint on it if it isn't black. Throw that sucker on there.
I'd suggest putting the trash can on at night (letting the sun go down on the plant vs putting the can on during the afternoon) if you're in a hot climate.
It'll let the ground cool off after dark and not trap in all the heat from the afternoon sun that's going to rise up in there.
It'll also stop early morning dew from setting on your buds.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 19, 2014)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Go get a cheap 50-75 gallon trash barrel. Put a few coats of black spray paint on it if it isn't black. Throw that sucker on there.
> I'd suggest putting the trash can on at night (letting the sun go down on the plant vs putting the can on during the afternoon) if you're in a hot climate.
> It'll let the ground cool off after dark and not trap in all the heat from the afternoon sun that's going to rise up in there.
> It'll also stop early morning dew from setting on your buds.


Good advice  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have never had an issue vegging under t5's. Plants seem to love them as long s u can get them within 3 inches of the tops, more than that some strains stretch a lot.


----------



## andyb910420 (Dec 19, 2020)

wood780 said:


> Mainlining isnt hard . Dont be scared off by people telling u noobs cant do it. My 2nd grow I got 8ox from mainlined plant . I did 8 heads .its not hard and I got a noticably bigger yeild


What nodes did u start your mainline? That first structure is tight.

Here is my mainline. At 60 days.


----------



## toastedleaf (Dec 21, 2020)

andyb910420 said:


> What nodes did u start your mainline? That first structure is tight.
> 
> Here is my mainline. At 60 days. View attachment 4772190


looking real nice, flipping soonish? you brought a pretty old thread back.


----------



## andyb910420 (Dec 21, 2020)

toastedleaf said:


> looking real nice, flipping soonish? you brought a pretty old thread back.


Well I'm looking to fill a 2x4 scrog with 2 of these. So probably flipping in 10 to 15 days.


----------



## The Manipulator (May 31, 2021)

Glaucoma said:


> I've never done a side by side but IMO, all other things equal.. no. You just get less popcorn and a super sexy, even canopy.
> 
> Better buds overall? yes.
> More yield? possibly, but I really don't think so. It seems to me the weight is just more distributed between your colas. You have to take into account that mainlined plants are generally vegged longer than those that are not.. so.. Like I said, all other things being equal, I don't think so.


----------

